# Romy Schneider 1x



## Muli (13 Apr. 2006)

Ich gebe zu, dass Bild hat schon bissl Zeit auf dem Buckel, will es aber denen, die es noch nicht kennen nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Oblivionsüchter (21 Apr. 2006)

Dazu sage ich jetzt am besten nichts


----------



## wolga33 (24 Apr. 2006)

Altes Bild, aber sie wäre jetzt noch viel älter (67 J)


----------



## giftbox (11 Juni 2006)

sissi was doch schon immer super


----------



## Totta (2 Juli 2006)

Alt aber gut


----------



## hawkhunter2002 (16 Juli 2006)

Aber Hallo nich schlecht nich schlecht
Danke


----------



## lothar00001 (31 Aug. 2006)

romy war wirklich ne ganz süße


----------



## Gauloises (7 Sep. 2006)

die frau war ein echter klassiker .


----------



## G3GTSp (25 Dez. 2006)

Romy war schon ne süsse.Danke für das Bild kante ich noch nicht
:3dthumbup: :bigsupporter:


----------



## zimtstern (27 Feb. 2007)

War eine tolle Frau.


----------



## moonbeam2 (7 Juli 2007)

wow was für eine Frau


----------



## pico69 (9 Juli 2007)

Sehr hübsches Bärchen,
Danke


----------



## Pivi (9 Juli 2007)

Wooooow echt heiss, vielen Dank


----------



## gpo (12 Juli 2007)

Körper ist so lala aber supersüsses Gesicht


----------



## hdd2te (16 Juli 2007)

hat damals bestimmt aufsehen erregt. aber sie kann sich so zeigen. die firma dankt.


----------



## blueline2040 (18 März 2008)

Die hatte wirklich Klasse!


----------



## markdomst (19 März 2008)

Vielen Dank


----------



## zelli1 (25 März 2008)

super bild danke


----------



## alfa (26 März 2008)

Das waren noch zeiten


----------



## jossie (2 Mai 2008)

super pic vielle dank


----------



## Sierae (29 Okt. 2008)

*Traurig - wenn Erinnerungen wach werden! *


----------



## ozelot7 (30 Okt. 2008)

Danke für die gute alte Dame


----------



## Rambo (30 Okt. 2008)

Danke für das schöne Bild!
:thumbup:


----------



## armin (30 Okt. 2008)

wenn die Bewertung höher ginge , bekommst du 10 Sterne, toll Danke:3dthumbup:


----------



## terraner24 (6 Nov. 2008)

*Romy*

[:drip::drip:

klasse oldie super


----------



## maierchen (6 Nov. 2008)

Das ist sehr nett wo Dir Muli!:thx::laola:


----------



## klaus70 (29 Mai 2009)

sehr hübsch und es macht auch spass ihre Filme zu sehen ...


----------



## pornootto (28 Juni 2009)

Ich liebe solche Bilder aus alten Zeiten.


----------



## nightmarecinema (1 Juli 2009)

Uns bleibt ja noch ihr Töchterchen, auch ne Süsse


----------



## celebjoe (2 Juli 2009)

Tolle Schauspielerin, leider viel Pech im Leben. Ich weiss noch, wie sich meine Eltern aufgeregt haben, als Romy "aus ihrer Sissy Rolle fiel".


----------



## wotanpride (4 Juli 2009)

Sie war eine der Besten!


----------



## nelu (13 Juli 2009)

Die war und ist immer noch eine sehr erotische Frau.


----------



## Freddy43 (20 Aug. 2009)

Tolle Frau!


----------



## Punisher (22 Sep. 2010)

danke sehr


----------



## Snoopy (30 Sep. 2012)

Trotzdem kein Grund plötzlich die Sissy-Filme anzuschauen.


----------



## onfire (1 Okt. 2012)

Die schönste Frau,die je unter der Sonne gelebt hat.


----------



## Dallas (11 Sep. 2022)

Danke für Romy


----------

